# Kali Means to Scrape DVD Review!



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 12, 2007)

Okay someone gave me the DVD: *Kali Means to Scrape* for my birthday.
So I watched it this morning and I must say that it is really well done and if you enjoy FMA's then I am sure you will enjoy this as well.  Good music, good content and scenes made it a fun DVD to watch.


----------

